# Wobbler lackieren



## til (20. Oktober 2001)

Zum bemalen von Wobblern sind geeignet (gemäss Hans Nordin "Wobbler-Topmodelle im Eigenbau ISBN 3-275-01309-2":
1. Farben auf Wasserbasis
2.Wasserfarbe - Deckfarbe. Benötigt Dicke Schutzlackierung
3.Lösemittelhaltige Farben z.B. Humbrol/Revell. Metallicfarben Humbrol lassen sch nicht mit Lösungsmittelhaltigem Klarlack überziehen, stattdessen Super-Epoxy/UHU Schnellfest oder Fussbodenlack auf Wasserbasis verwenden.
4. Möbelfarben - Lackfarben. Gute Belüftung wegen starken Lösungsmitteln
5. Pulverfarben, Golg- und SilberglitterUnd dann braucht man auf jeden Fall eine Schutzlackierung:
1. Super Epoxy / UHU Schnellfest. Das Schnellste. Masse dick auf den Wobbler auftragen und ihn in Bewegung halten, damit sie gleichmässig verteilt wird, nach 15 Minuten fest genug um zum austrocknen aufgehängt oder mit zweiter Schicht versehen zu werden.
2. Wärmehärtung mit Araldit Standard/UHU-Endfest 300 in 2 Schichten. Das Stabilste. Nach dem einpinseln für eine Stund bei 60-80°C &acute;Backen&acute; (Vielleicht eher nicht im Lebensmittelbackofen)
3. Fussbodenlacke. Billig und langsam, 10 Anstriche mit je 24 Stunden Trocknungszeit.
OK, ich schreib jetzt hier nicht das ganze Buch ab, ich denke das Fazit ist: es eignet sich praktisch jede Farbe, hauptsache am Schluss kommt eine Dicke und Klare Schutzschicht drum.


----------



## Franky (21. Oktober 2001)

So... Einmal was fürn unsern Wieselopa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ich glaube, hier kann man sich nu besser austoben...)Damit jeder weiß, worum es geht:
ich habe mit einer Politur den Lack vom Wobbler runtergewienert und unser Wieselopa will wissen, wie man die Dinger am besten Lackiert, damit der Lack hält!Ich traue den wasserlöslichen Farben eigentlich sehr wenig über den Weg (laß mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!) und vermute mal, das es an einem guten Klarlack gemangelt hat. Die Farben müssen dem Klarlack natürlich bestehen können, mit Revellfarbe und 2-Schichtlack aus dem Kfz-Zubehör beissen sich! 
Würde es eventuell schon reichen, wenn man den Wobbler mit einer weiteren Schicht Klarlack aus der Dose (250 ml kosten knapp 18,- DM) überzieht, oder geht das mehr oder weniger in die Hose?
Hat da jemand mit diesen wasserfesten Farben irgendwelche Erfahrungen?? Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, daß es mal Rapala-Rohlinge zum selbstlackieren zu "gewinnen" gab. Ist da einer unter uns???? 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

